# Tapatalk not showing threads



## rogerfromco (Aug 12, 2015)

I pretty much use Tapatalk for all my forums that I participate in and starting last night, I am unable to see any threads under the Subforums, Timeline, Unread, Subscribed or Participated sections in Tapatalk, but I can see threads in the "Trending" section - only there.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ivanstein (Sep 13, 2015)

Same issue here, but I have never gotten timeline to work.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yep it's been that way for quite sometime now. Can't post from tap a talk anymore either.


----------

